# Computer making intermittent buzzing



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I posted this in Motherboards as I have a feeling it's related to the motherboard but I really don't know so I'm sorry if this isn't the right forum.

My computer started making intermittent buzzing sound, it's not very loud, and completely intermittent, for example it can go like:

buzz...buzzzzzzzz..........buz..buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..................................buzz...............buzz.....buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz... buzz...buzz...buzz...buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I have a feeling this is related to the renovation drywall/tile dust from renovations we've had as it did the same thing a few months ago and dusting it with compressed air fixed the problem for 4-6 months until now and I had never, ever had such a problem until the renovations. I opened the case and blew by mouth since I no longer have cans of compressed air but that barely moves the fine dust at all and the buzzing resumed a few hours later.

Is it likely the reno dust causing this and is it a sign of imminent catastrophic electrical failure? Next time I'll try disconnecting the computer's buzzer as I'm not even sure it's the buzzer making the buzzes, it sounds like it could be a hard drive (I have a dead inactive drive with a broken power cable, maybe there's bad contacts causing electrical arcs and that might be what I'm hearing) or even a component on the motherboard.

There are no symptom other than the sound, the computer doesn't slow down or freeze during the buzzes. I also tried lightly knocking the case with no results at all, the buzzes are completely unaffected by knocking the case, which makes me think it's likely not electrical arcing as knocks would move the bad contacts and affect the arcing.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Evilbyte (Jun 22, 2011)

If you keep your case open ... where would the buzzing be occurring?
It's quite likely something getting in the way of the fan, such as dust.

Blowing of course is not recommending while compressed air is however will cost you $5-$8.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I know blowing can be dangerous and made sure not to spit.

The sound is without a doubt not the fans hitting anything, it's either coming from the buzzer or an electronic component or electrical arcing.

I'll have to pull the computer out more to try and better identify the source, for now it stopped, but when it starts again my first attempt will be to unplug the buzzer, that will easily confirm if it's the buzzer or something else.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU-Case.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Built it myself

Mobo: Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 3.2Ghz
RAM: 2 GB, don't remember brand/specs, to be upped to 8 GB very soon
Graphic: ATI/Sapphire HD 2600 Pro
PSU: I think it's an Antec 550 or more watts
Case: Coolermaster HAF932


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The most likely cause is something not secured properly. Check the mounting of all the hardware. Listed closely around any fans and their mounting screws.
With the case side removed, listen for the buzzing to attempt to determine the source.
If you upgrade the RAM go with a matched pair of 2X2GB. No games and few apps can utilize more than 3GB and you avoid any issues with 4GB sticks.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

The sound is without a doubt electronic/electric (either the buzzer or electrical arcing, but I doubt 12 volts would make arcs that "loud") and not caused by vibrations at all.

It hasn't happened again for long enough that I had time to unplug the buzzer to test if that's it.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

OK I just caught it in the act. It started again, and eventually made a permanent buzz.

I rushed to open the computer case, get my flashlight, and unplug the buzzer from the motherboard, the sound stopped as soon as it was unplugged, so that was it.

Now at least I can leave it unplugged so I can stop hearing that annoying alarm, but most importantly, what does the buzzer mean? Is something overheating? Is it an electrical short caused by the renovation dust causing the buzzer to sound (then again, if it's shorting the buzzer circuit, it would likely short enough to kill the entire PC).

So why is my computer's buzzer going off intermittently? I'll try to see if it mentions it in my motherboard manual.


----------

